# Your favorite "filler" plant



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

We've seen plenty of threads for favorite brom (or other centerpiece plant), how about filler plants? Vines, creepers, pilea, peps, etc....

mine:
-the obvious... ficus pumila "creeping fig," because it's too damn easy 
-peperomia "mini melons"
-my new favorite: ficus sp. "panama"


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I have become a big fan of Peperomia serpens.

Also, just about any jewel orchids.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

creeping fig, java moss, and Dischidia ovata


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Ficus pumila var. quercifolia - Oak Leaf Creeping Fig
and NZ spagnum. 

I go through a bunch of the NZ spganum, pick off the seed heads, and then just 
smash them in the background.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Dinema polybulbon, epidendrum porpax


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

fleshfrombone said:


> Dinema polybulbon, epidendrum porpax


As fillers?! Pics please.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah, Dinema polybulbon does the great creep and fill, and in my opinion grows much faster than Epidendrum porpax.

I'm going to go with Microgramma vaccinifolia and pleurothallis microphylla. Small leaves, fairly rapid growth, but not a nightmare to keep in check like ficus pumilia


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Soleirolia soleirolii

grows extremely well for me in tanks...


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Frogtofall said:


> As fillers?! Pics please.


Refer to the thread I started called 'My first vert' and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Pellonia Repens is one of my favorites I got a single leaf in the container with my first frogs and a year later the tank was full of the stuff and its got nice colors as well


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Marcgravia sp.
Selaginella pallescens/emmeliana
Philodendron wend imbe


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

fleshfrombone said:


> Refer to the thread I started called 'My first vert' and you'll see what I mean.


While this is a nice lil viv, I hardly see why you consider these a filler?? 









You have better pictures? I'm dying to see these as a Creeping Fig type filled in mat of foliage. I just don't believe you.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

That's the one for me. I also like Selaginella - goldtips.


pl259 said:


> Ficus pumila var. quercifolia - Oak Leaf Creeping Fig


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

First off, what exactly are we defining as a "filler?"

Second, since I'm kind of plant illiterate... who wants to provide pictures along with the names?


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

SmackoftheGods said:


> *First off, what exactly are we defining as a "filler?"
> *
> Second, since I'm kind of plant illiterate... who wants to provide pictures along with the names?


I was going for creepers, vines, and trailers.. stuff that can form mats, cover backgrounds, or fill in the empty spots, and isn't meant to be that eye-catching centerpiece/highlight.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Frogtofall said:


> While this is a nice lil viv, I hardly see why you consider these a filler??
> 
> You have better pictures? I'm dying to see these as a Creeping Fig type filled in mat of foliage. I just don't believe you.



Thanks to the magic that is the internet you don't have to take my word for it. Do a google image search of the plants I mentioned. They create dense mats of interwoven psuedobulb chains. They are very much filler plants. That tank was planted maybe a week ago and the polybulbon is already creeping up the wood.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Here I'll do it for you

Dinema polybulbon:





































Epidendrum Porpax




























Cool huh?


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice!! Would like to see it do that in a viv too. I think I seen them like that at ABG once but never pictured them growing like that in a viv.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Your favorite \"filler\" plant*

What about a high light spreading plant that will do well up top? My local nursery had some creeping fig as a hanging plant but I didn\'t pick it up, now they are out and don\'t think they will get more since it\'s getting colder.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Your favorite \"filler\" plant*

Creeping fig would work well for that so if you can, just hold out until you can get some. Check the plant classifieds bc you'll often see cuttings for cheap if not free. It's pretty crazy when grown in a viv. 

Some of the board sponsors may also have some.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Your favorite \"filler\" plant*



JaredJ said:


> What about a high light spreading plant that will do well up top? My local nursery had some creeping fig as a hanging plant but I didn\'t pick it up, now they are out and don\'t think they will get more since it\'s getting colder.


Also try hardware stores like home depot and lowes, or walmart. In my area all three usually just move their tropicals indoors this time of year and always have pothos, creeping fig, and philodendron even in winter.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Every time I go to Home Depot or lowes I see it for sale. If you can't find it locally pm me. I'm sure I can snag some for you.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Cool, I'll look thx. What about Wandering Jew?


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

Wandering Jew is a good filler but I find that some varieties lose their iridescent stripes in the light of my vivs.

My new favorites are peperomia orba and discidia ovata. Especially the ovata, it turns pink in full sun or viv lights. The peperomia orba grows out of control in viv and it has nice tiny leaves that support the weight of a thumbnail very well, I was very impressed with it.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I must be doing something wrong, I thought the frogs were the filler


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

Nope, they're the fluff....


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

My fav is Oak Leaf Creeping Fig or Ficus pumila var. quercifolia. I had a nice piece for my new viv but *someone* let the dog tear it up before I could plant it! Now I can't seem to find any.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I just went to Lowes and they had only 1 creeping fig but it was variegated.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Did you try HD? They usually have a way better selection. At least thats the case here.


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> My fav is Oak Leaf Creeping Fig or Ficus pumila var. quercifolia. I had a nice piece for my new viv but *someone* let the dog tear it up before I could plant it! Now I can't seem to find any.


Have you checked The Violet Barn? They normally have it in stock and they are a fabulous vendor. I've never seen plants shipped as well as they ship.

Violetbarn.com


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks Michelle!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> My fav is Oak Leaf Creeping Fig or Ficus pumila var. quercifolia. I had a nice piece for my new viv but *someone* let the dog tear it up before I could plant it! Now I can't seem to find any.


Its one of my favorites too.
In addition to Violet Barn, Logee's appears to have it in stock Logee's Greenhouse-Ficus pumila 'Quercifolia'
and so does Kartuz Kartuz Greenhouses: Ficus pumila Quercifolia

Logee's sent me a nice big plant. The one I picked up from Kartuz was also a nice specimen, but not quite as big.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Phil, I love that avatar. This is my guy... he loves the snow.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Your favorite \"filler\" plant*



JaredJ said:


> What about a high light spreading plant that will do well up top? My local nursery had some creeping fig as a hanging plant but I didn\'t pick it up, now they are out and don\'t think they will get more since it\'s getting colder.


I'm sure you could find somebody to send you a clipping for the cost of shipping.. just used the extra I had on some new vivs but let me know if you haven't gotten ahold of any in a month or so. The stuff grows pretty durn fast.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Blue Oxalis-Parochetus communis
(Pics stolen from google...mine doesn't look half this good yet)
























If I can get this stuff to survive it will be my favorite "filler"...so far its hanging on and seems to propagate well from cuttings but the 2 original plants seemed to be in decline when I got them and continued that way till I planted them, then they kinda leveled off and started to make a come back. Now though they shoot up new stalks and leaves but often within a couple days the leaves curl up and disintegrate. I've never really seen this in a plant before...I'm guessing to much heat and/or light since their origin is listed as mostly Himalayas but I think they also grow in central africa and India according to the net, so not sure. Temps are listed as "50-75°F, 10-24°C" and I'm at or over that probably so I think that may be it. Any other ideas?


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Humidity/moisture at the roots?

Also, maybe pH- I have one plant that's pretty sensitive to the acidity of pure RO water, as soon as I started using a 50/50 mix of RO/dechlor tap, it came back just fine.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Black Jungle carries it. If you strike out finding a full size plant, I'd be happy to mail you some decent cuttings for the cost of shipping. I'd be shipping from Jacksonville FL 32256 - from my office (non-residential). Actually a flat rate USPS express box would probably be the best option.

Let me know. I could also include a Milkbone dog biscuit to distract the dog while you are getting the cuttings out of the box and into a safe place. Here's a photo of a small portion of one of my backgrounds.











Pumilo said:


> My fav is Oak Leaf Creeping Fig or Ficus pumila var. quercifolia. I had a nice piece for my new viv but *someone* let the dog tear it up before I could plant it! Now I can't seem to find any.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks Jim...FUNNY GUY!


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

tclipse said:


> Humidity/moisture at the roots?
> 
> Also, maybe pH- I have one plant that's pretty sensitive to the acidity of pure RO water, as soon as I started using a 50/50 mix of RO/dechlor tap, it came back just fine.


I thought pure water at 25 °C was 7.00?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

The oxalis probably doesn't like viv conditions. Just because black jungle sells it doesnt mean it will do great in a viv. Oxalis also has a NASTY self seeding/spreading habit, and will take over if its happy.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

mine is the oak leaf creepig fig as well, I've got it covering most of the top of my background!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

frogparty said:


> The oxalis probably doesn't like viv conditions. Just because black jungle sells it doesnt mean it will do great in a viv. Oxalis also has a NASTY self seeding/spreading habit, and will take over if its happy.


Mine? Mine is actually in a different Genus then the stuff blackjungle sells, so I'm not sure that applies to it. But with those blue flowers I won't be to sad if it runs rampant


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

frogparty said:


> The oxalis probably doesn't like viv conditions. Just because black jungle sells it doesnt mean it will do great in a viv. Oxalis also has a NASTY self seeding/spreading habit, and will take over if its happy.


that first statement is true - killed mine in a viv


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

McBobs said:


> I thought pure water at 25 °C was 7.00?


The RO/DI process pulls almost all of the dissolved solids out of the water including calcium & magnesium, which are two alkalines that would normally keep the pH higher... at least that's how I understand it.

I think the 7.0 applies to distilled water? I'm no chemist so I really have no place trying to explain that, but I do know that my RO water always tests out at around 6.0.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

tclipse said:


> The RO/DI process pulls almost all of the dissolved solids out of the water including calcium & magnesium, which are two alkalines that would normally keep the pH higher... at least that's how I understand it.
> 
> I think the 7.0 applies to distilled water? I'm no chemist so I really have no place trying to explain that, but I do know that my RO water always tests out at around 6.0.


In theory yes, pure water should be 7.0. But it is very hard to get and keep water at exactly 7.0, even if it is pure, because CO2 from the air will enter it making it slightly acidic. Thus your RO water is 6.0 instead of 7.0.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 19, 2010)

Fresh RO comes out pH 7. Calcium and Magnesium make up the GH of the water, Carbonates (such as sodium bicarbonate) make up the KH. GH has little to do with pH, you can have water with quite a high GH but a low pH (and the opposite, the lakes of Sulawesi are a good example of this, with pretty much 0 degrees GH, but a pH over 8). KH is more important for pH, as it is this that acts as a buffer, preventing rapid swings. RO, distilled and DI starts with a pH of 7 (neutral ) because it contains NO natural acids or alkalies, and no carbonates to buffer. This tends to drop fairly quickly however (hence your reading of 6.0) as dissolved CO2 forms a weak acid, but as the KH is pretty much zero this weak carbonic acid is enough to reduce the pH quite quickly. You can easily raise the pH of RO water simply by using an air pump to drive off the CO2 and add more O2 (which raises pH) if you want to see this in action for yourself.

A touch off topic, but hopefully this answers this question.

Back on topic, my favourite 'filler' is, like many others, oak leaf ficus. But then I love all of the little creeping ficus, I have Panama, oak leaf, pumilla, pumilla sunny and Columbian in my collection, I love them.

Regards


----------



## InnoEcto (Jun 28, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> My fav is Oak Leaf Creeping Fig or Ficus pumila var. quercifolia. I had a nice piece for my new viv but *someone* let the dog tear it up before I could plant it! Now I can't seem to find any.


Doug, we could give you some cuttings, if you can wait until you guys come over.

We're big fans of the oak leaf c.f. also. We have been using a lot of Cissus amazonica, also, but it takes smaller tanks over sooo fast!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Sweet! Of Course I'll take you up on that! But are you going to throw in a Milkbone dog biscuit like JimO offered?
Thanks!
Doug


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Okapi said:


> In theory yes, pure water should be 7.0. But it is very hard to get and keep water at exactly 7.0, even if it is pure, because CO2 from the air will enter it making it slightly acidic. Thus your RO water is 6.0 instead of 7.0.


Pretty much what I gathered from the reading I did.. so I guess in Dave's case, if he's using pure RO, it could potentially be enough to mess with certain plants based on their requirements.


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

One of my favourite 'fillers' is def Cissus amazonica - with its red stems and tendrils, lance-shaped leaves with heart-shaped bases, green, gray & turquioise above, maroon beneath just add that tropical feel to any viv. Does need regular 'trimming' though as once it's well established it grows like a weed!










Regards
Marcus


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Mworks said:


> One of my favourite 'fillers' is def Cissus amazonica - with its red stems and tendrils, lance-shaped leaves with heart-shaped bases, green, gray & turquioise above, maroon beneath just add that tropical feel to any viv. Does need regular 'trimming' though as once it's well established it grows like a weed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really love the amazonica you've got going on in there. It's such an attractive plant. I dont personally have any, but every time I see someone else thats doing well with it, it makes me want some even more! I think it might be about time for me to order some new cuttings. This thread has me wanting all kinds of stuff now!

-Matt


----------

